# Harsh Lag and Disconnects Past Couple of Weeks



## jed (Aug 11, 2015)

Hello all,

I've contacted the ISP via their forum as well (Mediacom) but I wanted to post here too.  I've been getting some extremely inconsistent connections for the past couple of weeks.  Online games will be smooth and then lag harshly, sometimes leading to disconnections.  Web browsers will work fine (like right now), and 30 minutes later they won't load at all.  I use Teamspeak with a game, and it has no lag even when the game is experiencing severe lag, or even dropped from server (I feel like this might be important).  Netflix will load and stream an HD movie like normal, and halfway through it will disconnect.  All of these times I have to hard reboot the router and modem.  It usually comes back online, but only for a short time.  Sometimes it takes 5 or 10 minutes for the modem to fully connect again.

I have a Motorola SB5101U Surfboard modem and Linksys E1200 Router, both a couple of years old or more, but looking good.

I have tried the following:
Hard reset to modem and router.
Bypassing router and running through modem.
Switching ethernet cables.
Checked for a splitter or frayed co-ax - cable is in good shape.  Lots of 1:1 connectors but no splitters.
Disabled/enabled Ipv6.
Refreshed DNS via CMD prompt.
Tried the 8.8.8.8 DNS and reverted back to automatic (no change).
Ran the online speed tests with great results - tests would not even load when having slow connections, so I can't see how slow it is when having issues.
Rebooted computer.
Disabled firewall.

I really don't know what else to do.  There's no way both my modem and router could have taken a dump at the same time.  And it has the same problem thru the modem as well.  This is getting pretty frustrating as I am a big online gamer and also we are big on streaming Netflix.  Let me know if you guys have any suggestions or troubleshoots I can try.

Thanks!


----------



## erocker (Aug 11, 2015)

It could very well be your motherboard NIC. See if you can find a cheap add in NIC to throw in there.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 11, 2015)

run 3Dtraceroute in the background  ping a location or even the ip your connecting to if possible and when it happens you see if it's a dodgy hop or more home based problem.

You could all so try taking the router out of the equation too.


----------



## jed (Aug 12, 2015)

Erocker - Wouldn't that still leave the PS3 wireless issues unanswered?  Since it doesn't get it's internet from my computer.

AsRock - I already tried  going straight through the modem and the problem still persists.  I will download 3d TraceRoute and run it.


----------



## jed (Aug 12, 2015)

Here it is.  It doesn't look good but I really don't know what I'm looking for.  Looks like a few mountains and also some missed lines and random slots.  This is about 10 minutes of pinging Mediacomcable.com.  Currently, my internet is in good shape and running well.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 12, 2015)

i find using list is better and much easier to understand, this will show if their is a spike in the pings and were at.

If the bad pings happen on the 1st hop ( local ip should be there ) it's some thing to do with your network \ computer.

If it's still happening after removing the router then you know it's not that to blame.


By the looks of the pic you did post it could be that NIC as erocker said


----------



## jed (Aug 12, 2015)

I played a game of Heroes of the Storm during the last 30 mins.  Here are the different views you asked for.  I am still confused as to how it could be the MoBo when the PS3 experiences the same disconnections and lag?  The PS3 runs thru the modem and router - nothing to do with my MoBo connection.


----------



## jed (Aug 12, 2015)

I just got disconnected from the Internet. I have pictures of the list and grid but am unable to upload from my PC until I get reconnected. The WiFi is also down. Modem is stuck on "Receive". Rebooted both modem and router to no avail.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 12, 2015)

Well the problem to your ISP ?  don't seem to the problem.  I take it it happened again when 3dtraceroute was running yes as that showing good pings. There is a chance the disconnect could be so brief that 3DTraceroute did not see it and if that's the case trail and error is the way to see  if it ever picks it up.

Is this on all games ?,

Whats your ISP connection speeds ?, and do you have bandwidth limits ?.

Your using wifi and having issue's ?,  if that's the case stop using it and go wired and see if that's your issue.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 12, 2015)

https://forums.mediacomcable.com/index.php?topic=437.0
Perhaps send this guy your info.
it is old but, maybe someone there can help.
Seems to me it's your provider causing the issues.


----------



## v12dock (Aug 12, 2015)

Lol oh Mediacom... What are your signals to your modem like? Post screenshot


----------



## jed (Aug 12, 2015)

Here is what happened when I disconnected earlier.  My connection just reestablished.


----------



## jed (Aug 12, 2015)

v12dock said:


> Lol oh Mediacom... What are your signals to your modem like? Post screenshot



What do you mean? The modem is stuck on receive. Are those screens above what you were looking for?





Arjai said:


> https://forums.mediacomcable.com/index.php?topic=437.0
> Perhaps send this guy your info.
> it is old but, maybe someone there can help.
> Seems to me it's your provider causing the issues.



Arj - I posted on the MCom forums and they are having a tech dispatched.  They'll be here Friday.  They seemed to have found some issues with the Signal to Noise ratio and signals "spiking and dipping outside of healthy levels".


----------



## jed (Aug 12, 2015)

Here are some screens.  The internet reconnected shortly, disconnected, and reconnected again.  It's running well now.  I was running Heroes of the Storm and got disconnected earlier, and it was still trying to reconnected after the first re-establish got DC'd again.  I quit HotS and the net is running and hasn't DC'd yet.  I really don't see how that could be related though.


----------



## jed (Aug 12, 2015)

With my internet back up, I am trying to go to a few different websites and getting this error with Google.  DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_NXDOMAIN.  (Edit: 10 minutes later it works again) For instance I can go to TPU but I can't go to Google.  What is happening... This is such a mess!  I have my DNS settings set to "Obtain DNS Automatically".

My internet is "Prime Plus HSI".  50 MB Download, 5 Upload, 350 G per month (I don't even get close to this).





As you can see, when it's running at 100% it kicks arse.  But when it's running slow or not at all I can't even get the Speed Test to load, so I can't get a test during those times.

And does anyone know what causes it to go from 2 complete bars to 2 bars of nothing, to full bars back to back?  Look at the graph from left to right below.  Notice how it is full of gaps then gets seamless.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 12, 2015)

Maybe you should ask your isp is they are blocking packets,  maybe the router is actually on it's way out.

It's odd that you say on high usage that you don't have a issue which makes me think it's not the router over heating ( never know i guess though ).

If you don't have anyways to get another modem you could check if your isp is compatible with the SB2161 which if it is you could pick one up from walmart to find out and take it back after as one might be cheaper else were ^^.


It could be them too, so phoning just to see if it's them.


----------



## v12dock (Aug 12, 2015)

jed said:


> What do you mean? The modem is stuck on receive. Are those screens above what you were looking for?



Go to 192.168.100.1 in a web browser


----------



## Arjai (Aug 13, 2015)

v12dock said:


> Go to 192.168.100.1 in a web browser





Spoiler: What is 192.168.100.1?



Google Chrome could not load the webpage because *192.168.100.1* took too long to respond. The website may be down, or you may be experiencing issues with your Internet connection.
Check your Internet connection
Check any cables and reboot any routers, modems, or other network devices you may be using.
Allow Chrome to access the network in your firewall or antivirus settings.
If it is already listed as a program allowed to access the network, try removing it from the list and adding it again.
If you use a proxy server...
Check your proxy settings or contact your network administrator to make sure the proxy server is working. If you don't believe you should be using a proxy server: Go to the Chrome menu > Settings > Show advanced settings... > Change proxy settings... > LAN Settings and deselect "Use a proxy server for your LAN".


I'm on a 4G hotspot. 4 of 5 bars, can't get it to load.


----------



## v12dock (Aug 13, 2015)

Arjai said:


> I'm on a 4G hotspot. 4 of 5 bars, can't get it to load.



I was asking Jed when connected to LAN to go to 192.168.100.1 in a web browser. It should pull up a modem status page with signal levels and other info.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 13, 2015)

v12dock said:


> I was asking Jed when connected to LAN to go to 192.168.100.1 in a web browser. It should pull up a modem status page with signal levels and other info.



Not a bad idea, see if it's completely shutting down or even to check with tech support on the phone.

A lot of the info their he will have to check with his ISP which might be total asses about or not even know much about it.

Might even have a error log they could check in to as well.

Not sure about his SB but mine you could actually reset it which again could be a pain in the ass to do, i know if i do that i would have to turn the router on and wait about 20-30 minutes for it to update after that time reboot it again and it be all done.


----------



## v12dock (Aug 13, 2015)

I use Mediacom as well its a very painful process to issue properly fixed on their end. MediacomChad on DSLReports is a awesome Mediacom rep if you need help. They also have a network enginner  If all else fails you can always call up support and make a point that your not going to pay for service that does not work.

Just recently a cable amp went bad in my neighborhood a tech came out and said he couldn't find any issues. Shortly after leaving the problems returned so I call him back up and the tech came back and gave me a new modem. Again the issues returned and the tech refused to acknowledge there was an issue. I called support explained my situation they transferred me to some finance department who took $60 of my next bill and assured me the issue will be fixed ASAP. Two days later there were a few Mediacom trucks at the end of my street for several hours and as it turned out some critters ate through the trunk lines coming into the neighborhood and killed the amp.

D3 spec is ideally Downstream -8 to +8 dB  dBmV and SNR >33 dB and Upstream +35 dBmV to +49 dBmV. SNR can only be read on the carriers end.

Also you are using a Docsis 2 modem (One of the reasons you are not getting the 50 download).  I would HIGHLY recommend upgrading to a Docsis 3. Mediacom is pushing out 8 downstream and 2 upstream channels which will GREATLY improve speed and stability


----------



## jed (Aug 13, 2015)

Here is the screen of my modem stats.  Internet is currently running fine. Yes, apparently the modem is a DOCSIS 2 instead of a 3.  I will upgrade that eventually but have more pressing matters to solve at the moment.

There are also a ton of errors under the "Logs" tab if you want me to post those.


----------



## v12dock (Aug 14, 2015)

Just for future reference here is a list of Mediacom's officially approved modems
https://forums.mediacomcable.com/index.php?topic=21685.msg193763#msg193763


----------



## jed (Aug 18, 2015)

Well it ran good for a day after the tech came out and replaced the cable in my house.  Now it's back to junk again.  He mentioned a major artery was damaged by local wildlife and is being worked on this week.  My normal SpeedTest gives me my modem max of 30 mbps.  I was able to run a SpeedTest with it slow - it gave me about 8 mbps.  What would cause this?  Is this an ISP issue?

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4590200997


----------



## v12dock (Aug 20, 2015)

jed said:


> Well it ran good for a day after the tech came out and replaced the cable in my house.  Now it's back to junk again.  He mentioned a major artery was damaged by local wildlife and is being worked on this week.  My normal SpeedTest gives me my modem max of 30 mbps.  I was able to run a SpeedTest with it slow - it gave me about 8 mbps.  What would cause this?  Is this an ISP issue?
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4590200997



Run a traceroute to google, i'm curious who Mediacom has you peering with.


----------



## jed (Aug 20, 2015)

v12dock said:


> Run a traceroute to google, i'm curious who Mediacom has you peering with.



What screenshot do you want?


----------



## v12dock (Aug 21, 2015)

Just open CMD run tracert google.com and get a screenshot of the results.


----------



## jed (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## v12dock (Aug 23, 2015)

Peering though ATT; ping 12.250.16.25 a couple hundred times and results (ping 12.250.16.25 -t 500)


----------



## jed (Aug 25, 2015)

v12dock said:


> Peering though ATT; ping 12.250.16.25 a couple hundred times and results (ping 12.250.16.25 -t 500)



I am typing "ping 12.250.16.25 -t 500" (without quotes) in the CMD line.  Getting "Bad Parameter".


----------



## v12dock (Aug 26, 2015)

Sorry "ping 12.250.16.25 -n 500"


----------



## jed (Aug 26, 2015)

v12dock said:


> Sorry "ping 12.250.16.25 -n 500"



No problem, thanks, it's doing it now.  How am I supposed to screenshot 500 lines, though?


----------



## jed (Aug 26, 2015)

v12dock said:


> Sorry "ping 12.250.16.25 -n 500"



FInal results said:

Ping stats for (that IP):
Packets: Sent 500 Rec'd 500 Los 0 (0%)
Approx Round Trip time in MS:
Min: 15ms, Max 75ms, Avg 26ms

My connection has been solid for the past day so far.  Possible they have fixed the line by now.


----------



## v12dock (Aug 26, 2015)

jed said:


> FInal results said:
> 
> Ping stats for (that IP):
> Packets: Sent 500 Rec'd 500 Los 0 (0%)
> ...



Very possible they fixed the line. I peer through ATT as well and from 5pm-10pm my internet slows down significantly.


----------



## jed (Aug 26, 2015)

v12dock said:


> Very possible they fixed the line. I peer through ATT as well and from 5pm-10pm my internet slows down significantly.



Would a more inconsistent / underperforming line produce more lost packets and higher ping, or just one or the other?


----------



## AsRock (Aug 26, 2015)

jed said:


>



Looks like you actually captured the disconnect right there and looks like the router.


----------



## v12dock (Aug 26, 2015)

AsRock said:


> Looks like you actually captured the disconnect right there and looks like the router.



That's typical for Mediacom occasionally the second hop would respond with an internal 10.X.X.X address.  There was actually a security risk I found that allowed you log into any Mediacom's customer modem with the internal modem address on the WAN side.  It would also allow you flash firmware via TFTP so you could theoretically flash bad firmware to anyone's modem without actually having a provisioned modem. 



jed said:


> Would a more inconsistent / underperforming line produce more lost packets and higher ping, or just one or the other?



It could really be causing a multiple issues, packet loss will attribute to higher pings.  If the line is at complicity packets we start occurring bufferbloat (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bufferbloat) which should be address in Docsis 3.1.  Mediacom simply has mediocre network and I think in your case upgrading to a new Docsis 3 modem would be a good start.

You said the replaced some cabling in your house? What are the signals at your modem now?


----------



## jed (Aug 26, 2015)

v12dock said:


> You said the replaced some cabling in your house? What are the signals at your modem now?



They gave me a new co-ax with no connectors (last one had like 4 seperate lines connected to each other) but that didn't help.  However, one of the main lines in the city was damaged by squirrels.  It was being worked on last week and was estimated to have been finished sometime this week.
*
Downstream* *Value*
Frequency 165000000 Hz
Signal To Noise Ratio 34.3 dB
Power Level 3.9 dBmV

*Upstream* *Value*
Channel ID 2
Frequency 29500000 Hz
Power 40.2 dBmV

Speedtest is also giving me good, normals results of 30ms ping and 30 MBPS download.  So far no disconnects from what I can tell in the last day and a half.


----------

